# Homemade Knorr sides



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

http://chickensintheroad.com/cooking/making-homemade-side-seasoningmixes/

I have seen where some of you store these. I don't, but I bought one on sale for 75 cents to try it. It was pretty good so I checked the net to see if anyone had done the work to figure out how to make them from scratch. I came up with this site. These could be sealed in Mylar or jars for the convenience which is the reason people buy them.

If anyone has found other sites, please share.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

I have some of these and like them. They could be great in a BOB, IMHO. They are great as a side dish. I have also added some meat and veggies and turned them into a complete meal.

Thank you for the link. I personally do not know of any other sources.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

The one I tried was the herb and butter pasta. Since we can buy pasta for less than 50 cents a pound, we can make these a lot cheaper than the 75 cents I paid for it. And the rice dishes would be pennies.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I don't know if the price difference is really worth the effort on the pasta dishes. They are pretty cheap as it is. I put them in some of my homemade mre's.


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

I make my own versions, too, and I know it's cheaper. Seal it in mylar. Can add canned meat to it to make it a meal.


----------



## AmmoSgt (Apr 13, 2014)

Dedicated backpackers been doing this for ages .. quite a body of recipes built up

http://www.backpackingchef.com/

http://www.backpacker.com/skills/cooking/be-a-dried-food-gourmet-chef/

https://thesummitregister.com/homemade-backpacking-meals-just-add-water/

Use search term "backpacker recipes home made dehydrated pack food' without the quotes for more

Ideally everybody would be dehydrating stuff from their own or a friends garden .. but you can't grow everything, for the odd but necessary ingredient these folks make a good product

http://www.harmonyhousefoods.com/Dehydrated-Vegetables_c_1.html

Pemmican recipes .. not exactly dehydrated but classic trail food that is high on energy and calories and low on weight

http://www.wildernesscollege.com/pemmican-recipes.html

http://www.offthegridnews.com/how-t...-a-survival-superfood-that-can-last-50-years/

More on the web

Want to put in a plug for the coolest trail cooking hack I have found

http://www.thermoscooking.com/

http://preparednessmama.com/thermos-cooking-preparedness-tool/

https://theboatgalley.com/thermos-cooking/

saves time and FUEL on the trail also in the morning for breakfast set up the night before .. turns dried beans into almost the convenience of canned beans.. makes whole wheat kernals , dried corn, barley, oat groats, into a meal same convenience for a hot lunch at work


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

I just dehydrate canned beans that are near expiration date. They become "instant" beans. You can purchase instant beans, too, but they are pricey.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

AmishHeart said:


> I just dehydrate canned beans that are near expiration date. They become "instant" beans. You can purchase instant beans, too, but they are pricey.


The expiration dates are put there by the marketing people that want you to throw away your food and buy more. If the can is good so is the product. Always check for a convex lid, discolored food or can interior, and listen for a vacuum. New or old cans, home canned or commercially done it is all the same.

Boil up some extra dried beans when you are making beans anyway, dehydrate them and you have your instant beans at very little cost.


----------

